
Fake news site ranks in top 5,000 US websites - rexbee
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/conservativedailypost.com
======
throwaway420
I keep on seeing this term "fake news" lately, but am having trouble defining
what it actually means.

Does this mean news outlets with bias? Because this encompasses pretty much
all of them.

Or is it the news entities that were telling people that it's illegal to read
Wikileaks, or the news entities that were colluding with certain corporate
favored political campaigns?

